# سؤال لاهل الخبرة فى شركات البترول . ارجو الاجابة



## mm110575 (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة








انا ان شاء اللة جايلى عقد فى شركة بدر الدين للبترول مدة العقد عامين

انا تخصص نظم معلومات ادارية




فأنا متردد لان جاى لى عقد بالسعودية ومش عارف اعرف اية



السؤال : هل الشركة دى ليها مستقبل يعنى ممكن اتثبت فيها ولا هيا سنتين ويمشونى علما بأنى عندى خبرات عليا فى مجالى

هل ممكن اتثبت فعلا ولا كلة كلام فاضى ؟؟؟؟؟


ارجو الاجابة لو سمحتم


----------



## Asem Talaat (10 أبريل 2009)

good chance go a head


----------



## عيدالرحمن شعبان (11 أبريل 2009)

بدرالدين من الشركات الكبيرة في مصر وان كانت لديك خبرات عليا مثلما تقول فلن تتركك شركة مثل بدر واكيد هيجددولك العقد اذا لم يستطيعوا تثبيتك وبالتوفيق والنجاح انشاء الله عبدالرحمن شعبان ppc


----------



## traaaa (16 أبريل 2009)

انا سالت نفس سؤالك بقالى شهلر والظاهر محدش هنا عارف حاجة عن الشركة دى ولا مرتباتها ولا التسبيت فيها . بس غالبا الكل بيقول انها كويسة


----------



## mnci (16 أبريل 2009)

بالتوفيق يا اخوة
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## yehiaghareeb (21 أبريل 2009)

Go ahead ,if it is destined to lose any thing it is better to lose the thing you donot know anything about. may be you will have agood chance in your career or another field in the company. discover yourself


----------



## mah4 (24 أبريل 2009)

100% good luckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------

